# [SOLVED] AC97 Driver installation fails, says it needs RTKVAC.SYS..?



## brushan

Hi! :wave:
My PC bluescreened for some unknown reasons and didn't recover after that.
So i reinstalled it (WinXPPRO VLK SP2). Now since this pc wasn't bought by me i don't have any documentation on it at all. It's an ASUS, that's all i know.
I got myself Sisoft Sandra to look up what stuff is in it, and dl:ed chipset, gpu, audio etc drivers based on what i saw in Sandra. Everything worked just fine, except the sound drivers ofc. The PC reboots promptlessly while running the AC97 installer. So i removed any sound drivers in device manger and tried manual install which results in: either the same thing (reboot suddenly while accessing/copying driver files) or it asks for "RTKVAC.SYS".. so what am i supposed to do?? Help please..

:4-dontkno


Realtek AC97 Driver:








Device manager:








Manual Driver Install:


----------



## brushan

*Re: AC97 Driver installation fails, says it needs RTKVAC.SYS..?*

some more screenshots:


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: AC97 Driver installation fails, says it needs RTKVAC.SYS..?*

VEN of 8086 is Intel have you installed the Intel UAA driver first?
What motherboard do have look on the motherboard tab of SIW program?


----------



## brushan

*Re: AC97 Driver installation fails, says it needs RTKVAC.SYS..?*



wrench97 said:


> VEN of 8086 is Intel have you installed the Intel UAA driver first?
> What motherboard do have look on the motherboard tab of SIW program?


The Intel UAA, what is that? 
I've searched at intel's site and couldn't find any UAA drivers, i'm probably doing it wrong though *doh!*









Here's my motherboard info:


Code:


SiSoftware Sandra

System
Manufacturer : To Be Filled By O.E.M. by More String
Model : To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Version : To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Serial Number : To Be Filled By O.E.M.
ID : 03000200-05000400-07000600-09000800

System Chassis
Manufacturer : Chassis Manufacture
Type : Desktop
Can be locked : No
Version : Chassis Version
Serial Number : Chassis Serial Number
Asset Tag : Asset-1234567890
Boot-up State : Safe
Power State : Safe
Thermal State : Safe
Security State : External Interface Locked-out

[B]Mainboard
Manufacturer : ASUSTek Computer Inc.
Multi-Processor (MP) Support : No
MPS Version : 1.40
Model : P4P8T
Version : Rev 1.xx
Serial Number : MB-1234567890
BIOS : 63-0803-000002-00101111-090104-I865G[/B]

On-board Devices
Intel I865G : Video Adapter (Enabled)
Intel 10/100 Pro : Ethernet Adapter (Enabled)
ADI 1980 : Sound Adapter (Enabled)

System Memory Controller
Location : Mainboard
Error Correction Capability : None
Number of Memory Slots : 2
Maximum Installable Memory : 4GB
BANK0 - DIMM0 : Manufacturer0 PartNum0 SerNum0 AssetTagNum0 DIMM Synchronous SDRAM 512MB/64
BANK1 - DIMM1 : Empty

Chipset
Model : ASUS 82865G/PE/P, 82848P DRAM Controller / Host-Hub Interface
URL : http://www.asus.com.tw
OEM Device Name : Intel 82865G/PE/P, 82848P DRAM Controller / Host-Hub Interface
URL : http://www.intel.com
Revision : A3
Bus : Intel AGTL+
Front Side Bus Speed : 4x 134MHz (536MHz)
Maximum FSB Speed : 4x 200MHz (800MHz)
Width : 64-bit
I/O Queue Depth : 12 request(s)
Maximum Bus Bandwidth : 4.19GB/s
Maximum Power : 6.57W

Chipset 1 Hub Interface
Type : Hub-Interface
Version : 1.50
Number of Ports : 3
Width : 8-bit
Full Duplex : Yes
Multiplier : 2x

Logical/Chipset Memory Banks
Bank 0 : 256MB DIMM DDR 3.0-3-3-7 1T
Bank 1 : 256MB DIMM DDR 3.0-3-3-7 1T
Bank 4 : 512MB DIMM DDR 3.0-3-3-7 1T
Bank 5 : 512MB DIMM DDR 3.0-3-3-7 1T
Integrated in Chipset : Yes
Shared Memory : 8MB
Maximum Installable Memory : 4GB
Supported Memory Types : ECC DIMM DDR
Channels : 1
Memory Bus Speed : 2x 168MHz (336MHz)
Maximum Memory Speed : 2x 200MHz (400MHz)
Multiplier : 5/4x
Width : 64-bit
FMA - Fast Memory Access Support : Yes
Refresh Rate : 7.80µs
Power Save Mode : No
Fixed Hole Present : No
Maximum Memory Bus Bandwidth : 2.63GB/s

APIC 1
Version : 2.00
Multiplier : 1/2x
Maximum Interrupts : 24
IRQ Handler Engaged : Yes
Enhanced Support : Yes

Memory Module
Manufacturer : Samsung
URL : http://www.samsung.com/us/
Model : M3 68L6423ETM-CCC
Serial Number : 420611C2
Type : 512MB DDR
Technology : 16x(32Mx8)
Speed : PC3200U DDR-200
Standard Timings : 3-3-3-8 2-11-0-0
Version : 1.00
Date of Manufacture : den 29 april 2004
Memory DC Line : 2.50V
Timing @ 200MHz : 3-3-3-8 2-11-0-0
Timing @ 167MHz : 2.5-3-3-7 2-9-0-0

Memory Module
Manufacturer : Corsair
URL : http://www.corsair.com/
Model : CMX1024-3200
Type : 1GB DDR
Technology : 16x(64Mx8)
Speed : PC3200U DDR-200
Standard Timings : 3-3-3-8 2-11-0-0
Memory DC Line : 2.50V
Timing @ 200MHz : 3-3-3-8 2-11-0-0

Environment Monitor 1
Model : ITE IT8712F LPC
Version : 6.00
Mainboard Specific Support : No

Temperature Sensor(s)
Board Temperature : 64.00°C td
CPU Temperature : 42.00°C

Cooling Device(s)
Auto Fan Speed Control : No
System Fan : 3309rpm
CPU Fan : 2123rpm

Voltage Sensor(s)
CPU DC Line : 1.36V
+3.3V DC Line : 3.31V
+5V DC Line : 5.00V
+12V DC Line : 11.98V

System Bus(es) on Hub 1
Version : 2.10
System Bus 0 : PCI
System Bus 1 : PCI

LPC Hub Controller 1
Model : Intel 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge
URL : http://www.intel.com
Revision : A3
ACPI Power Management Enabled : Yes
Delayed Transaction Enabled : Yes

LPC Legacy Controller 1
Type : ITE IT8712F
Version : 0.12
Number of Enabled Devices : 8

Disk Controller
Model : ASUS 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) EIDE Controller
URL : http://www.asus.com.tw
OEM Device Name : Intel 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) EIDE Controller
URL : http://www.intel.com
Interface : ATA
Revision : A3
Maximum UDMA Mode : UltraDMA-5 / ATA100
Channels : 4
In Use Channels : 3
Port : UltraDMA-4 / ATA66
Port : UltraDMA-2 / ATA33
Port : UltraDMA-2 / ATA33

Audio Device
Model : ASUS SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
URL : http://www.asus.com.tw
OEM Device Name : Intel 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller
URL : http://www.intel.com
Revision : A3
Type : AC '97

USB Controller 1
Model : ASUS 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1
URL : http://www.asus.com.tw
OEM Device Name : Intel 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1
URL : http://www.intel.com
Revision : A3
Version : 1.10
Interface : UHCI
Channels : 2
Speed : 48MHz
Supported Speed(s) : Low (1.5Mbps) Full (12Mbps) 
Legacy Emulation Enabled : No

USB Controller 2
Model : ASUS 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2
URL : http://www.asus.com.tw
OEM Device Name : Intel 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2
URL : http://www.intel.com
Revision : A3
Version : 1.10
Interface : UHCI
Channels : 2
Speed : 48MHz
Supported Speed(s) : Low (1.5Mbps) Full (12Mbps) 
Legacy Emulation Enabled : No

USB Controller 3
Model : ASUS 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3
URL : http://www.asus.com.tw
OEM Device Name : Intel 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3
URL : http://www.intel.com
Revision : A3
Version : 1.10
Interface : UHCI
Channels : 2
Speed : 48MHz
Supported Speed(s) : Low (1.5Mbps) Full (12Mbps) 
Legacy Emulation Enabled : No

USB Controller 4
Model : ASUS 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4
URL : http://www.asus.com.tw
OEM Device Name : Intel 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4
URL : http://www.intel.com
Revision : A3
Version : 1.10
Interface : UHCI
Channels : 2
Speed : 48MHz
Supported Speed(s) : Low (1.5Mbps) Full (12Mbps) 
Legacy Emulation Enabled : No

USB Controller 5
Model : ASUS 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller
URL : http://www.asus.com.tw
OEM Device Name : Intel 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller
URL : http://www.intel.com
Revision : A3
Version : 2.00
Specification : 1.00
Interface : EHCI
Channels : 8
Companion Controllers : 4
Supported Speed(s) : Low (1.5Mbps) Full (12Mbps) High (480Mbps) 
Addressing Support : 64-bit
Legacy Emulation Enabled : No

SMBus/i2c Controller 1
Model : Intel 801xx/63xx SMBus
Version : 0.02
Specification : 2.00
Advanced TCO Mode Enabled : No
Slave Device Enabled : Yes
PEC Support : No
Speed : 100kHz

Expansion Slot(s)
AGP : AGP 32-bit +3.3V Shared PME Half-Length Available
PCI1 (1h) : PCI 32-bit +3.3V Shared PME Half-Length Used

Port Connector(s)
PS2Mouse : Mouse / PS/2
Keyboard : Keyboard / PS/2
USB1 : USB / USB
USB2 : USB / USB
USB3 : USB / USB
USB4 : USB / USB
USB5 : USB / USB
USB6 : USB / USB
USB7 : USB / USB
USB8 : USB / USB
LPT 1 : Parallel Port ECP/EPP / DB-25 pin male
COM 1 : Serial Port 16550A / DB-9 pin male
MIDI : MIDI / DB-15 pin female
Joy Stick : Joystick / DB-15 pin female
Audio Mic In : Audio / Mini-jack
Audio Line In : Audio / Mini-jack
Audio Line Out : Audio / Mini-jack
FireWire 1 : FireWire/1394
FireWire 2 : FireWire/1394
LAN : Network / RJ-45
VIDEO : Video / DB-25 pin female
AUX : Audio / CD-ROM Sound Input
CD : Audio / CD-ROM Sound Input
PRI_IDE : ATA
SEC_IDE : ATA
FLOPPY : Floppy Disk
CHA_FAN : None
CPU_FAN : None
CHASSIS : None
ATXPWR : None
FP_AUDIO : None
SATA1 : None
SATA2 : None

Performance Tips
Notice 224 : SMBIOS/DMI information may be inaccurate.
Warning 2507 : Mainboard has too few memory slots. Upgrading the memory may be difficult or expensive.
Tip 2511 : Some memory slots are free so the memory can be easily upgraded.
Tip 2546 : Large memory modules should be ECC/Parity.
Tip 2 : Double-click tip or press Enter while a tip is selected for more information about the tip.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: AC97 Driver installation fails, says it needs RTKVAC.SYS..?*

Is this a branded PC like a Sony?


----------



## brushan

*Re: AC97 Driver installation fails, says it needs RTKVAC.SYS..?*



wrench97 said:


> Is this a branded PC like a Sony?


It's a custom "Liontech" PC, which is a swedish site that sells pcs; both of known brands (ibm, compaq etc) and their own Liontech.
here's the site, you can view it in english.

Oh and could you please elaborate on Intel UAA, i found these


Code:


AUD_ALLOS_5324_5322_PV_REALTEK.EXE

when googling for Intel UAA Driver. But it clearly says realtek though..


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: AC97 Driver installation fails, says it needs RTKVAC.SYS..?*

From the DEV/VEN numbers I'm getting Intel/ADI SoundMmax or AudioMax.
The UAA driver is for newer HD Audio boards.
Try these AudioMax drivers from Asus the P4P8T is not listed which leads me to believe it's an OEM or white box OEM board the P4P8X should be close> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## brushan

*Re: AC97 Driver installation fails, says it needs RTKVAC.SYS..?*



wrench97 said:


> From the DEV/VEN numbers I'm getting Intel/ADI SoundMmax or AudioMax.
> The UAA driver is for newer HD Audio boards.
> Try these AudioMax drivers from Asus the P4P8T is not listed which leads me to believe it's an OEM or white box OEM board the P4P8X should be close> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


Thanks very much, i tried the P4P8X driver but the SoundMAX setup failed at the very end:


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: AC97 Driver installation fails, says it needs RTKVAC.SYS..?*

What Chipset driver did you use the one from the Intel site or for the P4P8X?


----------



## brushan

*Re: AC97 Driver installation fails, says it needs RTKVAC.SYS..?*



wrench97 said:


> What Chipset driver did you use the one from the Intel site or for the P4P8X?


From the intel site, and then i thought maybe that was the problem so i tried finding corrupt drivers with Driver Genius and it said that (the latest) drivers i just dl:ed (from intel! lol) was outdated :SHOCKED: so it downloaded these three for me:


Code:


intel_inf_9111014pv.zip same as below but older
intel_INF_allOS_9.1.1.1015_PV.zip
realtek_rtl8139_5719_xp.zip ethernet driver


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: AC97 Driver installation fails, says it needs RTKVAC.SYS..?*

Try using the chipset utility from the Asus P4P8X it may not make a difference but would be nice to eliminate the possibility.


----------



## brushan

*Re: AC97 Driver installation fails, says it needs RTKVAC.SYS..?*

Ok, for now (i haven't tried p4p8x chipset drivers yet) here's some reports from all of those system profiling apps:
everest
system spec
cpu-z
belarc + siw


----------



## brushan

*Re: AC97 Driver installation fails, says it needs RTKVAC.SYS..?*

New everest report, that first one was wrong:
http://paste2.org/p/372230

ok so everest says that my sound device is


Code:


Analog Devices AD1888 @ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]

and after a little googling i found this:



> Solution
> here is the driver, pass it around to other people looking for it i saw from google.
> 
> Here is Driver for Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller
> Please share this to the other forums, i searched google and found people with the same problem, can't find the driver well here it is!
> 
> ADI1888 Sound MAX Audio Driver
> to download from any here
> 
> http://members.driverguide.com/drive...riverid=242115
> 
> or ADI1888 Sound MAX Audio Driver on google
> 
> http://files.filefront.com/AD1888+Wi.../fileinfo.html
> 
> or search
> 
> this driver will work for it
> bye


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: AC97 Driver installation fails, says it needs RTKVAC.SYS..?*

If you didn't get from the link you have here is the ASUS link> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## brushan

*Re: AC97 Driver installation fails, says it needs RTKVAC.SYS..?*



wrench97 said:


> If you didn't get from the link you have here is the ASUS link> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


thx ray:, but the drivers from driverguide worked!
this one is solved


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: AC97 Driver installation fails, says it needs RTKVAC.SYS..?*

Good to hear


----------

